# ShirtMagic has anyone used their services



## drkfada (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm in the middle of pitching and promoting my tees at the same time i've created a nice buzz from the design mockups. The demand is high and its geared towards women which means a higher color variation I need to make various samples for our retail marketing person and I also may want to leak some of the designs out until something "big" comes along (retail). I'm not too worried about the profit but the quality has to be on point. I did a test run with PrintFection and i didnt like the turn out i used a pomegrenate colored design and it came out like a tone above dried blood, and i contacted the support and they went on the spill about CMYK colors, fabric etc etc. Like i was a moron nevermind i already have an existing tee line so i'm familiar with the graphic design element. SO with alllll of this said...I would like to know if Shirtmagic is worth trying to test?


----------

